# Budget cuts hurt veteran's 'gold diggers' fight



## AJFitzpatrick (4 Oct 2006)

If this is the wrong forum for this please feel free to move to where it is appropriate.

Budget cuts hurt veteran's 'gold diggers' fight

Seems to be two separate issues here
1) The pension issue
2) The government funding challenges to the government

I have no competency in the first issue but isn't there a cheaper way of dealing with the human rights aspects then giving work to a bevy of lawyers.


----------



## GAP (4 Oct 2006)

In reading that, it would seem he has a better human rights case based on age discrimination, than a legal case.

my 1 cent, I need the other


----------



## niner domestic (4 Oct 2006)

I would hope that the Service Officer from the legion would be assisting in this.  If this vet is challenging the Pension Act, through VA then VA should be supplying him with an advocate.  

I wrote a paper on this in law school.  It's the silliest piece of legislation still left on the books especially in light of the CF recognizing CL relationships and the legislated pension and severance splitting.  

This just makes me furious that another vet has to jump a zillion hoops to get what they have a right to have.  However, that said, this is not a VA site and my bone of contention is with their bureaucracy so I'll shush now....


----------

